# Eletrical problem in Touareg causing battery drain



## Atilla49 (Nov 8, 2001)

I spent some time searching the forums last night and found a bunch of you are having the same problem I did with a dead battery. I took mine in for service and the dealer told me that Volkswagen has discovered a software glitch in the radio that causes it not to fully turn off. This is a constant drain on the battery that will eventually kill it if it goes unused for "long" periods of time. They didn't say how long it would take to fix it though.
Just thought i'd give you guys a heads up.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Eletrical problem in Touareg causing battery drain (Atilla49)*

This happened to me, and I just had the Nav Unit replaced. It wouldn't have taken as long as it did, but the unit was on backorder.


----------



## Jack F (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Eletrical problem in Touareg causing battery drain (Atilla49)*

Per local dealer and another forum member here, VW is using larger batteries. THere is a new part number for the new battery. Don't know for sure if the battery is designed differently or larger. The TREG requires a much higher percentage of 12V to allow to start as compared to some other vehicles that could probably start on 9V/12V. Hopefully this will solve the problem and update/replaced NAV units for the newer vehicles coming off the line.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Eletrical problem in Touareg causing battery drain (Jack F)*

Of course, if the problem really is due to a glitch in the radio or other component that continues to draw power when the car is off, installing a larger capacity battery accomplishes nothing except forestalling the inevitable...


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Eletrical problem in Touareg causing battery drain (mml7)*

Several here have also reported that the compass controller has been a main culprit of battery drain by waking up when it should be in an off state.


----------

